

Systemd integrates gummiboot for boot safety - sandGorgon
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=systemd-Gummiboot-Boot-Loader

======
queeerkopf
Gummiboot recently added support to create a single EFI executable that
contains the /etc/os-release file, kernel parameters, bzImage and initrd [1]
You should then be able to sign this file and configure UEFI Secure Boot so
that only files signed by you can be booted. I guess that's the reasoning
behind it.

[1]
[https://plus.google.com/+KaySievers/posts/GisPmPBsqfK](https://plus.google.com/+KaySievers/posts/GisPmPBsqfK)

------
striking
Why don't they just directly integrate the Linux kernel while they're at it?
(Not sarcastic, I'm seriously curious.)

~~~
digi_owl
There is no way their coding standard etc would get past Torvalds?

~~~
wmf
If they integrated the kernel _into_ systemd then Linus wouldn't have any say
over it. ;-)

~~~
digi_owl
Ugh, i can see it already. Fork the kernel, and stop trying to get kdbus into
the Torvalds maintained version...

